# Nasty chip now some rust...nooooo



## joey333 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey guys, and maybe gals.....new to this forum and definatly found it rsourcefull...Good too see other that know the secret of how awesome this SER is.

Just noticed a nasty deep rock chip on my front fender near the headlights, and it seems like its starting to rust...Frikken salt on icy roads.... My SER is Silver, anyone know of a touch up paint that is a perfect match, or have any ideas on the perfect solution other than having the fender repainted...

Later!


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

u must be a member of nissan club. lol if not then I'll tell u the same thing. mynismo.com sells touch up for every color nissan. if u have rust get rid of it (sandpaper/emory cloth) then prime it then coat it w/the touch up.


----------

